# New at the forum!



## Löwe (May 28, 2007)

Hello everyone! 

Just found this forum while searching for info about the He-111 so
I thought I'd register and contribute to what seems a forum
suitable for me. 8) 

I've been into wwII aircrafts as long as I can remember. First I had
a general interest in all aircrafts but then I saw the P-51 Mustang
at an airshow in my hometown and it was love at first sight. 
But during the past two years my interest have changed direction
to german aircrafts and is currently gathering info about the german
bombers. 

Well, that's all for now. See you guys!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 28, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Njaco (May 28, 2007)

Hello!


----------



## DOUGRD (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to one of the more interesting and informative sites on the web! I hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Heinz (May 29, 2007)

Hey mate, welcome!


----------



## v2 (May 29, 2007)

Hello... something for you: Warsaw Voice - The Mystery of a Forest Lake


----------



## Löwe (May 29, 2007)

Thank you all for the warm greeting! 

And thanks V2 for that link. Very interesting!


----------



## Bf109_g (May 31, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum, Lowe! 

James.


----------



## Concorde247 (May 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

